# Airship Floorplan



## Jürgen Hubert (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is the first draft of the floor plan for an airship I will soon include in my Exalted campaign.

A version in SVG format (editable with Inkscape, among others) can be found here.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Dec 6, 2006)

Since the descriptions are in German, I should probably translate them.

The four big black rectangles in the left image are extendable landing stilts. The round thing in the middle is a transparent observation dome below the ship.

The "Einstiegsrampe" is an extendable entry ramp. "Steuerung" are the controls for the ship. "Küche" means kitchen. "nicht überdacht" means that those areas have no roof above them and are open to the fresh air.

"Pool" probably doesn't need to be translated...


----------

